# Barn Lime ok for nannies and kids?????



## LisaFoerster (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi. 
I have a premade building that I use for shelter for my 3 nannies and their kids. It has a wooden floor. I use straw for bedding and I am constantly mucking stalls and sweeping and washing out the building. I noticed today when I cleaned out the stalls that there are some kind of bug eggs and larva on the floor under the straw. The eggs seem to be bright red and the larva almost look like maggots. I was told to get barn lime and put that down on the floor every time I clean out the building and put the straw on top of it. My question is..... Is this safe for my nannies and their kids??? Or are there any other things I need to be doing? It has been very very rainy here, flooded alot. 
Thank you


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Barn lime is inexpensive and is very helpful for soaking up moisture and odor. It is NOT harmful for your goats, but you will not want them in the pen when you spread it because it is dusty; not good to breathe. It settles fairly quickly (especially if the humidity is high) and then you just layer bedding over it. Tractor Supply sells it in 50 pound bags for $2.99 . http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/waukesha-lime-barnlime-50-lb-bag


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I found a bunch of maggots last time I cleaned the barn. Yuck! Ill have to throw down some lime too.


----------



## LisaFoerster (Jul 10, 2015)

whew!! good, I feel so much better. I about freaked out when I saw those maggoty worm things. I thought maybe I had a huge problem going on. I am so glad you posted that you had some too. you just said it like its no big deal so huge weight lifted off me!!!! thank you so much. I will lime the whole place down.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

You might also try a layer of wood shavings or wood pellets to absorb additional moisture along with the lime under your straw! A lot of folks who have wood floors in the barns put rubber stall mats, then lime, then wood shavings, then straw.


----------

